# Những điểm cộng của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh



## gomsubaokhanh (30/11/21)

Đèn ngủ hiện nay vô cùng phổ biến, đa dạng chủng loại và giá cả cũng bình dân. Tuy nhiên chính vì thế mà mình mong muốn có một chiếc đèn đủ độ độc đáo, làm đẹp cho phòng ngủ của vợ chồng mà giá vẫn hợp túi tiền.


Được một người bạn giới thiệu cho đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh, ngó qua một lượt và đã chốt ngay được một em đèn ngay từ lần đầu tiên. Và dưới đây là cảm nhận của mình.

                                                        ( Thanh Trung, 35 tuổi, Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội )

Về mẫu mã, giá cả của đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh
Mẫu mã đa dạng

Đây là ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình khi mua đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh. Ở Bảo Khánh có hơn 100 mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn.

Các mẫu đèn thích hợp cho nhiều phong cách kiến trúc nhà khác nhau. Các mẫu đèn từ cổ điển, tân cổ điển cho đến hiện đại, tối giản. Có một số mẫu đèn rất độc, vì thế nếu nhà bạn có thiết kế hơi đặc biệt một chút, có thể tham khảo trên website của hãng.




Đặc biệt, các mẫu đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh hoàn toàn được làm thủ công từ những người nghệ nhân Bát Tràng có tiếng chứ không phải dòng sứ đổ máy công nghiệp. Vậy nên các sản phẩm đều không giống nhau 100%. Đường nét tinh tế, đây là điểm mình rất thích.

Về giá cả đèn ngủ gốm sứ

Các mẫu đèn ngủ Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh có phân khúc giá cũng đa dạng từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp. Tuy nhiên, phải đánh giá thật lòng là giá của các mẫu đèn độc lạ ở Bảo Khánh có phần cao một chút. Đổi lại là bạn sẽ được sở hữu những sản phẩm khó bị trùng lặp và trông rất nghệ thuật.

Mẫu đèn mình lựa chọn ở Bảo Khánh là mẫu Bạch vân vĩ có giá 1.850.000 đồng và mẫu Bách Liên lục bảo có giá 4.600.000. Một chiếc đặt phòng ngủ và một chiếc đặt phòng khách.

Đánh giá chất lượng đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bảo Khánh

Về mẫu Bạch vân vĩ có màu trắng sứ đơn giản nhưng hiện đại, phù hợp với tông phòng ngủ nên mình đã đặt ở kệ tủ đầu giường.

Chất sứ chắc chắn, cầm rất nặng tay. Phần đế gỗ loe ra đỡ nên đèn đứng khá vững. Đế gỗ nên trông cũng sang. Đèn ngủ có núm điều chỉnh khá tiện lợi.

Điểm mình thích nhất chính là ánh sáng khi bật đèn kết hợp cùng chất sứ tạo nên độ bóng nhẹ. Sự khuếch tán của ánh sáng trên nền sứ khiến cả góc phòng trông rực rỡ mà vẫn rất ấm áp.




Xem thêm: REVIEW: Đèn ngủ tại gốm sứ Bảo Khánh có tốt không?


----------

